# Bomb defused at Finnish base in Afghanistan



## GAP (16 Jan 2007)

UPDATE: Bomb defused at Finnish base in Afghanistan
16.1.2007 at 10:39
Article Link

A bomb attack against a military base in Afghanistan housing Finnish peacekeepers was foiled on Monday.

The peacekeepers said Tuesday the bomb, consisting of a 150mm artillery round hooked to a timer, was discovered in time and defused.

"The shell would certainly have damaged the base's wall if it had exploded, but it is unlikely that anybody would have been wounded," Lieutenant-Colonel Veli-Matti Rintala, the deputy head of the Finnish Defence Forces international centre, told the Finnish News Agency 

The incident occurred at the Maimana base in northern Afghanistan a day before Jonas Gahr Store, the Norwegian foreign minister, was scheduled to visit the base. Mr Store's visit is to go ahead as planned on Tuesday.

Some 200 Finnish, Latvian and Norwegian troops, all part of the Nato-led International Security Assistance Force (Isaf), are housed at the base in Maimana.
End


----------



## geo (16 Jan 2007)

150mm round....
certainly would have been a tremendous "wake up" call


----------

